# Workshop on a budget.



## Jed Ash (2 Jul 2020)

Hi all,

Ive recently returned to the uk from australia due to the mighty covid.im 24 and have been doing bespoke joinery/shopfitting from the age of 16.
Im just wondering what sort of budget people have allowed in the past for there workshops? I dont really want to be spending heaps as thats something i havent got but i would like to build a space i can comfortably work in as i wouldnt mind knocking a few ideas up and starting to work for myself eventually.if anybody has any ideas minimilizing spend or ways they cut costs your advise would be appreciated!i will be doing everything myself.
Cheers!


----------



## MikeG. (2 Jul 2020)

Without roofing (which I got free),my 30 sq m workshop cost about £3000 to build about 5 years ago. There are a number of others building workshops to the design in my signature who could give you their figures, but if you start in the region of £100 to £150 per square metre, that will give you a rough idea to plan around.

Architect's hat on now......you realise that if you intend to use a workshop commercially you'll need planning permission? A hobby workshop probably won't need PP unless you live in a National Park, AONB or World Heritage Site, and it's in the back garden.


----------



## Sheptonphil (2 Jul 2020)

My 30sqm new build is going to come in at a tad over £8000. But a quarter of that is materials that were specified under planning and added £2300+ to the build cost.


----------



## DBT85 (3 Jul 2020)

For additional reference my 30sqm is knocking on for £6500 out of my pocket, plus probably another £1000 in other bits paid for by others.

Nigh on £2000 of that plus digging went into the 200mm reinforced slab though. Yay clay.


----------



## Sheptonphil (3 Jul 2020)

Sheptonphil":1tsgdp6m said:


> My 30sqm new build is going to come in at a tad over £8000. But a quarter of that is materials that were specified under planning and added £2300+ to the build cost.


Forgot the electrics, they were £680 to add on inc test, connection and certify.


----------

